# open work permit???



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

Hi there,

I did the eligibility test on cic website and my result showed that I am eligible for an open work permit.

What is an open work permit? I couldn't find anything related to it in the website.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Let me google that for you


----------



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

Geez! You didn't have to go through all that trouble.

Aanyway, let me ask some more questions that I couldn't get an answer to.

1- Can I apply for TRV (Temporary Resident Visa) even though I have no one there?

2- If I get to Canada through TRV, can I apply for an Open Work Permit?

3- Will I be able to stay there with an Open Work Permit till I get myself a job?

4- Will my daughter and husband be able to travel with me on TRV?

I know I have asked alot in the past couple of days. Bear with me but the situation in the Gulf is simply getting worse and I can't move back to my Homeland cuz of the war. So I need to move to a better place!


----------



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

I hope anyone experienced can answer my questions. Will appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## Canmanwind90 (Jul 27, 2014)

ummimi said:


> I know I have asked alot in the past couple of days. Bear with me but the situation in the Gulf is simply getting worse and *I can't move back to my Homeland cuz of the war*. So I need to move to a better place!


Sounds like your having a rough time on the boards there MiMi..I seen some of your earlier and later posts, and there is a hint in the tone of your writing, so I am guessing your not in a good situation by looking at your home country and reading your statement. There is not much anyone can help with in terms of advice, 

Can't really see it as a possibility for North American countries through visas, permits, studies etc. they are all based on high occupational
demand or what the country-Canada thinks immigrants will have the best success in.

Are there countries in the EU, or safe African countries where you can seek temp. asylum or refugee status?

Humanitarian: Amnesty, UN, etc.?

Keep your head up..Best of Luck  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

When you were in Afghanistan did you ever work for a Canadian company or government agency?

I do know that for people who have worked for US companies or government agencies they have a special visa that allows them to go to the US if they are in danger due to their past employment.

Just a thought.

BTW I am in Kabul rihght now so have a little experence with the US special visdas because I worked for US contractors and several of my Afghan co-workers have applied for and received these visas.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

She isn't in Afghanistan, in another post she claims to be living in Kuwait.


----------

